
Show HN: StoryForj – Explain things visually, from concepts to how-to's - parris
https://storyforj.com/l/tutorials?shallpass=true
======
arsalanb
Lazy but kinda accurate feedback — Went through a few examples and it's not
clear to me how this is different from a powerpoint presentation, except I
need to know about your website and that your tool exists, and then learn how
to use it, and then make it.

Higher level — You are working on the right problems. I'm working in a
different space, but feel like you guys are tackling the same problem:
computational mediums try to restrict ideas to the capacity of the medium!
Ideas are non-linear and the mediums we use (because we don't have a choice)
are linear.

Would love to speak with you guys some time about your thoughts on the space
in general.

Website looks slick, btw! Congrats on the launch!

a[at]livedocs.io, if you want to chat more :)

